# through the loupe



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 30, 2011)

Took some pics thru the loupe last night! The girls are finishing nicely. These girls are Mazar's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

cool pics..I like to do that as well....

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice shots mate :aok: I cant wait for my scope to get here


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool pics, SKAGITMAGIC. I used to take pics that looked like that through my binoculars.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

How did you do that skagit? They look awesome. Is that a 30 power?

Moses, don't harvest anymore till you get your loupe. K?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics!  Your girls are looking mighty fine and frosty.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 30, 2011)

Ya rosebud the first two pics were with a 6 1/4 power and the last 3 were with the 30 power, I just held it over the camera lense and looked thru the camera window, kinda moved the camera back and forth with the loupe held tight against the camera, till it looked clear, Ya hemp they are looking frosty, almost time to euthanize them.  I looked at your scrog talk about frosty, great grow.


----------

